# Stacked Cable boxes



## kenbola (Jan 24, 2012)

Need help please!
I have two comcast xfinity cable boxes stacked in my basement. They are connected to a TV in my office and a TV in my kitchen. I am using a URC MX350 RF remote and two URC RF base stations. 
If i want to add a third cable box for a third TV up in my bedroom and stack this with the other two cable boxes, what RF remote would you suggest I buy? I dont want to spend more than $150 for the remote and RF base station. MOST importantly, i want independent control of each cable box. Each remote must ONLY operate one cable box. Your help is appreciated. thanks


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

If you had the MRF350 base station then you could actually operate all 3 cable boxes independently by assigning an IR port to each cable box...just an idea :yes:


----------

